
Random: Yo, Slingshot, Product Hunt, Yelp Competition, Taptalk - _pius
https://medium.com/@hunterwalk/random-yo-slingshot-product-hunt-yelp-competition-taptalk-a675febad93f
======
erdemg
I love how you defined "rise of anthropology over algorithm in social mobile
apps". I strongly believe that Yo will help reshape mobile communications;
will be kind of a similar impact like what Snapchat brought to instant photo
sharing.

